# Blood Parrot Cichlid that is colored like an Amazon Peacock



## moorechez67 (May 6, 2010)

Hello,

I just bought a good-sized blood parrot cichlid yesterday that is a grayish-grown color with blackish-grey stripes sort of (vertically, like those on a tiger barb) and a black stripe along its sides horizontally.

I have read that these fish sometimes develop their color later but I feel like this guy (girl?) is large enough that it's not going to turn red in the near future or any time at all. I mean, there is not a speck of red or any color from the red family on this fish.

First thought was maybe this isn't really a blood parrot cichlid... but it has all the characteristic deformations - mouth does not close all the way and is shaped like a beak (it actually is shaped like an upsidedown triangle... reminds me of the exhaust on RX-8's haha), big alien dome brain forehead, and the chipmunk / dolly parton boobs cheeks.

It's a very pretty fish - just not sure since I haven't found/seen any pictures of blood parrot cichlids of its size and color anywhere online.

Any thoughts?

- Andrew

I will post a picture when I get home.


----------



## moorechez67 (May 6, 2010)

I dont have 5 posts yet so it wont let me put URL's or links so youll have to copy paste... could someone else post the IMG codes? thx

i654.photobucket DOT COM/albums/uu265/moorechez67/9a852b23.jpg

i654.photobucket DOT COM/albums/uu265/moorechez67/9498a420.jpg

apologies for the poor image quality - taken on iphone :?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)




----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Neither picture seems to be working for me.


----------



## ChromisNZ (Jul 30, 2008)

I can't help with the ID but here's the pics. HTH


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

Looks like a hybrid of a BP and a Central American Cichlid. Not sure which.


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

looks like a mix of red blood parrot and flowerhorn..

idk if they xbreed, since both are hybrid species but those colors are the colors of a juvenile flowerhorn.. and the body is the blood parrot, so yeah.. my best bet is that


----------

